# Tyre inflators



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all,
please could anybody help point me in the right direction as which tyre inflator is best for purpose. My tyres are inflated to 78 psi.
The m/h came with its own inflator (fix & go automatic)which I had never used until the other night only to find that it does not work so now I need to buy one as I will be retiring soon and I always used the companies compressed air to inflate the tyres but that privilege will go. 
Thank you for any help and info given,


Baz.......................


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you thought of trying a breakers yard for a replacement for yours, that should be cheap and fit into the original storage, try ebay as well.

Matter of interest is 78psi the correct figure, it seemed a little high to me.What tyres have you got fitted.

cabby

I just tried searching ebay using, Fiat tyre compressor and got 203 item ranging from under £10 upwards.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Cabby,


Thank you for your reply and I will have look at ebay.


I have Michelin Agilis Camping 225/75/16 fitted, the book says 78 psi.


Baz.....................................


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

bazzal said:


> Hi Cabby,
> 
> Thank you for your reply and I will have look at ebay.
> 
> ...


78 psi will be the max I would think. I have a tag and run my continental campers @ 65 psi front and 60 on the back. Awesome ride I get from them. Try at different pressures and see what you like best. When I first got my van the old Michelin campers had 80 psi in them all round, way over the top and made for a very harsh ride indeed.

By the way, I use a ring 900 tyre inflator and it works well to 100 psi

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

This.... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ring-RAC90...475749&sr=8-1&keywords=ring+900+tyre+inflator

Steve


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Chigman,


Thank you for your ideas and yes I will try a softer ride also I did look at the ring 900 so if you reckon its up to it I might just give it a go.


cheers


Baz.....................................


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I second the ring 900, i've had one for years and it's given fantastic service with no signs of deteriorating, relatively expensive compared to many but well worth it

Lee


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This is the 1 I use and find it works well. I go up to 68psi. http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/ring-automatic-digital-air-compressor-with-led-12v-n04jr


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Another vote for the Ring RAC900. Great bit of kit, had mine about 3 years now and still going strong. Burnt out 3 from Halfords which plug into the cigarette socket in a very short time! I'm afraid they are not up to the job for M/H tyres. I would also have thought 78psi is too high for your motorhome.

Nidge


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Take them down to 65/68psi and see what a difference it makes.

cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Chigman said:


> This.... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ring-RAC90...475749&sr=8-1&keywords=ring+900+tyre+inflator
> 
> Steve


Another recommendation for the Ring RAC900, I wasn't sure which model I bought, but when I clicked on the above link, the top line stated "You bought this item 2nd August 2011"

Still going strong :grin2:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I use 70 psi on my back tyres and use a good pump that Costco sell for £20 to £30. Out of interest I have tyre monitors fitted and within 5 miles driving on a warmish day the pressure rise to 80psi.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Tyre pressures are a compromise between safety, comfort and MPG.

John


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

namder said:


> Tyre pressures are a compromise between safety, comfort and MPG.
> 
> John


That may be true but as I have discovered, with the sensors, is that pressures are not as critical as I used to think. 
If I park with the sun shining on one side of the vehicle then the pressures on that side can will increase by more than 10% and there is no perceptible difference in ride or handling.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chigman said:


> This.... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ring-RAC90...475749&sr=8-1&keywords=ring+900+tyre+inflator
> 
> Steve


That's a proper bit of kit Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's a proper bit of kit Steve


It certainly is Kev. I used mine on my works truck today (slow puncture) and I inflated to 4 barr in no time at all, and the tyre was well down. one word of advice though. Let the inflator cool down a little after each tyre inflation.:wink2:

Steve


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Please let me thank you all for your helpful input,




I shall try the lower pressures this weekend and see what difference it makes, also it looks like a majority verdict for the Ring-900 so I will be ordering one.


So many thanks to all,


Baz.................:grin2:


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

I've recently bought a Heyner MaxxAir Premium Power Air Compressor from Amazon. It works off the mains and gets my tyres up to 80psi without any difficulty. I've been very impressed with it so far.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HEYNER-MaxxAir-PREMIUM-COMPRESSOR-storage/dp/B00UC2Z5FG

Keith


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

happytraveller said:


> I've recently bought a Heyner MaxxAir Premium Power Air Compressor from Amazon. It works off the mains and gets my tyres up to 80psi without any difficulty. I've been very impressed with it so far.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/HEYNER-MaxxAir-PREMIUM-COMPRESSOR-storage/dp/B00UC2Z5FG
> 
> Keith


Looks very much like the Ring 900, so should do the job OK:wink2:

Steve


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Another member of the Ring appreciation society here - great piece of kit. 
The only thing I would take the designer to one side about is the positioning of the on/off switch - it is on the compressor, yet the operator is usually at the other end of the usefully long hose. Not an issue if you have a willing helper to operate the switch, but a bit of a faff if you are on your own.

Even so, it's still the best for inflating tyres to the higher pressures used by motorhomes.

Regards,
John


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nowhere on the specs have I found the current consumption of the 900.

I bet it takes a fair few amps.

Presumably one is wise to run the engine while using it?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you can wait look out for Aldi or Lidl selling one they are both excellent with TUV approval and inflate up to 100psi


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

happytraveller said:


> I've recently bought a Heyner MaxxAir Premium Power Air Compressor from Amazon. It works off the mains and gets my tyres up to 80psi without any difficulty. I've been very impressed with it so far.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/HEYNER-MaxxAir-PREMIUM-COMPRESSOR-storage/dp/B00UC2Z5FG
> 
> Keith


Hope you have a 1000w inverter in case you need it when away


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> Nowhere on the specs have I found the current consumption of the 900.
> 
> I bet it takes a fair few amps.
> 
> Presumably one is wise to run the engine while using it?


Here you go pipps

http://www.ringautomotive.com/uk/products/Cars/Tyre+Care/Air+Compressors/RAC900

19+ amps


----------

